# When Will it go away??



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

It seems like Im always going to keep trying new drugs to try to wake up from this dream. 
Has anyone been cured of depersonilization/ derealization or know someone who has to give me some hope?
Thanks...
Marcella


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi marcella

i'm about 95% better these days. my advice would be to decide on a particular med or combo if needed and then give it time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

wut are you taking?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm taking lustral (zoloft). i had a bad time getting onto it but feel it has helped a great deal. are you taking anything at present?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

t kin of drug is zoloft? Im taking lexapro and im suppost to be taking something called abilify...but i kinda gave up take abilify even tho i only took it for 2 weeks...so zoloft helped you alot?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

zoloft's an ssri and it has helped me alot. as i said though it was nasty to get onto for me and i had to see through a hellish couple of months before i felt any benefits. is lexapro an ssri?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

whats an ssri?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

poison


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

serious poison. stay away from meds seriously..give yourself 2 years with good sleep, good food, exercise, and no alcohol/cigs, and I bet you feel a whole lot better


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i used to think they were poision too, but i need something, i've been taking celexa but it hasn't helped me. i just want something to help me. maybe i can find something to help me a little then not take any medicine at all. if there was good safe medicine to treat and maybe cure dp we would all be taking it. i just want to be cured, and i think w/o any meds i might get so frustrated and do something i normally wouldn't do otherwise like hurt myself or hurt someone else. i know i shouldn't hurt other people, but i have a lot of built in anger, and sometimes i don't know what to do. i'm kind of scared to think what would happen if i get all my emotions back, if i would be mad, but i can't be mad at anyone if i feel real. and i don't feel real at all. i used to be as real as it gets. like a big time realest, but i just feel fake at all the time. i feel like i'm made of air.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

an ssri is an anti depressant like prozac. they are poison but i didn't have any choice but to get on one. natural alternatives are 5htp and st. johns wort. omega 3 is meant to help depression; vit b anxiety. valerian root (a herb) can also help with anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Ive been going to a hollistic doctor(works with alot of herbs) and she put me on the combo of alpars and vitamin C...and she said the high mercury conent is probably causing my disconectedness* which i thought was interestng so im getting something called a "push" every month to get the murcury out.. 200 bucks a pop :/ but hopefully thatll help


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

pdr said:


> an ssri is an anti depressant like prozac. they are poison but i didn't have any choice but to get on one. natural alternatives are 5htp and st. johns wort. omega 3 is meant to help depression; vit b anxiety. valerian root (a herb) can also help with anxiety.


All I have been taking has been flax seed oil (omega-3) and it seems to have helped a lot. For some reason, my panic attacks caused from DR disappeared when I was taking flax seed oil. I've stopped using it and it's gotten a little worse. It's still good to take it regardless for your general health.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm having good experiences with cognitive therapy. It helps on my anxiety, and also seem to have a positive effect on derealization.

Also, eating healthy and getting some exercise each each day is a good idea.

Finally, Clonazepam may bring some relief to the symptoms, but, again be careful, and it's NOT a cure!


----------

